# Hypnosis



## armshere (Oct 15, 2018)

I have found this to be the most effective way in keeping me calm in social situations. I've been playing it daily for 3 months and its working. Theres still secondary issues I'm dealing with but it makes it less overwhelming.


----------



## Takenout (Dec 5, 2018)

Im glad!!!!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

How do you do hypnosis in social situations? Or do you mean like, before a social situation?


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

is this via book, tape or youtube video?


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a close friend who hypnotized me because I asked could he do it

I don't remember what happened when I was hypnotized

But he told me to do things whilst hypnotized

I admit when I came to I was confused


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I think hypnosis could help me, but I'm not going to pay someone $100 an hour to do it, and insurance won't cover it. I guess it's possible to find a licensed therapist who does hypnosis. He or she would have to lie about the treatment, though, since insurance doesn't cover hypnosis.


----------



## Ysa (Nov 29, 2018)

I agree with you !! My friend also did hypnosis before, and he told me it was effective in preventing stress and anxiety. But now he is more willing to use the Music Nutrition's Guided Meditation. According to him, it is better and safer, anyone can do it even if you are alone. There is also a narrator who will guide you through planting images in your subconscious mind to bring change using the power of your own imagination by listening with the gentle guidance of a narrator. There is a sample in youtube that he once told me, it is the "Anikiko - Letting Go of Anxiety and Stress Guided Meditation Sample". Try to listen to it, you might like it too.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

i agree i am much calmer and social since my therapist started using hypnosis to me last month


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

Have you guys tried self-hypnosis?


----------

